# Utah Utes dropping the drum and feather?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=18682634&nid=63 ... nd-feather

Please UtahUtes - learn from BYU's stupid mistake of junking your history to sell shirts. Anyone remember these?
[attachment=2:1gt6d6yp]byu-bibs.jpg[/attachment:1gt6d6yp]

Or these?
[attachment=1:1gt6d6yp]john-beck2.jpg[/attachment:1gt6d6yp]

Of course, none of those were as bad as this:
[attachment=0:1gt6d6yp]Maryland.jpg[/attachment:1gt6d6yp]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:roll: Sheesh!

A block "U" or a double UU? 
I'd rather they keep the drum and feather and change their name to the ........ "Drum and Feathers". Well, not quite - but almost.

Hate to see the change. The drum and feather are iconic. 
That's the downside of living in a society that takes political correctness to the extremes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :O>>: 
For all that is good in the world, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O 

Who let the stoopid liberal PCers into the athletic department? **O** I suppose in trying to prove that we are now as progressive as Stanford and Cal, they will next change our mascot to a rock. :roll: 


Whew, there, I feel better now. 8) Still an idiotic idea.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow! Have to have permission to call themselves the utes??? This nation has become pathetic!!!!! We're all free here in the USA. You just can't do what u want or say what you think but your still free.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's pretty stupid! Anyone can have a plane jane letter on their helmet. No originality whatsoever.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple things - I don't think it has anything to do with political correctness. I think it is just an attempt to sell more shirts - just like it was at BYU. Which is stupid. Just like at BYU. But it is the same reasoning for the black-outs, camo shirts, and whatever other junk they do. 

Speaking of a plain old letter on the helmet - I asked a friend of mine that is a Nebraska Cornhusker what the "N" on their helmet stood for. He said "kNowledge." ;-)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wasn't the Ute tribe trying to get some of the new PAC12 money?
It's a good thing lions and tigers and bears can't talk--ohhh my!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

From University of Utah Athletics:

"The University of Utah and its athletics department periodically review the use of the circle and feather logo out of sensitivity for native tribes across the country as well as Utah fans. At this time, the athletics department will continue to use both the circle and feather and the block U logos." 

Who knows how long it will continue, but we still got them for now!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

According to experts on the radio, the Ute tribe has given the university the okay to use the name and logos.

And other sources of a shady nature are saying the university wants to phase it out and take on a trapper logo and the name Cougar Skinners.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It is pretty easy to skin a cougar. Just make sure you play them the 3rd game of the season and be ready to pick up fumbles.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=18726703&nid=84 ... ather-logo
Yeah guess they decided against it for now. Good choice IMHO.


----------

